
Ask HN: How do I completely block Facebook? - qwertox
Which domains do I need to blacklist, which subnets do I need to block? Blocking should include WhatsApp, Instagram and any service provided by Facebook.
======
sarim
[https://sarimhaq.github.io/block-facebook-
website/?ref=produ...](https://sarimhaq.github.io/block-facebook-
website/?ref=producthunt)

------
mockindignant
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11791052](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11791052)
has some coverage of the topic.

